# I want to make love to you day and night.



## ninaelizabeth

Hello All,

I have a new Romanian lover. I have fumbled my way through a few online phrases, however, as we get to know each other better, I need more appropriate responses.  Any other romantic romanian phrases would be greatly appreciated as well.


----------



## farscape

Hi ninaelizabeth,

A possible translation could be ”*Vreau să** fac dragoste cu tine zi  şi noapte*". As a side note, it doesn't sound very romantic to  me, but what do I know 

Later,

PS: According to the forum rules, any question or request must be placed in a context. Also lists are usually not allowed.

f.


----------



## ninaelizabeth

Thank you so much for your response.  If that is not appropriate please tell me what is better said?


----------



## Reef Archer

Welcome to the forum, Liz 

I'd suggest you whisper English phrases to his ears. This is what I, for one, find a huge turn on. Foreign words - but foreign to me. Remember that movie, "A Fish Called Wanda"?
And stick to moment impulses. Over-thinking anything ruins it every time 

BTW, there is a typo in the phrase translated above, anyway.


----------



## ninaelizabeth

Thanks for the suggestion.  I will keep it in mind.  Unfortunately, he has become very impressed with my "ability" to send him romantic Romanian phrases.  Any suggestions?


----------



## farscape

Good catch, RA, thanks  It's fixed now.

ninaelizabeth,

Give us some context, a dialogue line to work with - assuming it's not too personal.


Later,


----------



## ninaelizabeth

You are in my thoughts all day long.
You make my heart smile.
Anything schmaltzy


----------



## farscape

_You are in my thoughts all day long_.

*Mă gândesc la tine toată ziua* (cât e ziua de lungă) - literally _I think of you all day long_
Let's make it more romantic/poetic now: *Mi-e gândul numai la tine (cât e ziua de lungă)* - very close to the English original

_You make my heart smile_.

*Îmi sare inima din piept de bucurie din cauza ta* - something like  _my heart jumps for joy because of you_
*Mi se bucură inima de tine* - something like my heart is joyous because of you

Later,


----------



## ninaelizabeth

Thanks so much for you help.  I think he is calling already.


----------

